# Kahana Falls - Hale Kipa units - as bad as they say?



## CatLovers (May 9, 2008)

I have been offered a 1-bedroom Hale Kipa unit at Kahana Falls for Presidents Week 2009 (Feb 14 check-in).  I know that these are not as nice as the units in the main building, but it is a high-demand time of the year so I am considering taking it. Anyone have any advice - pro or con?  I'd be grateful for your input as this will be our first time in Maui.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 9, 2008)

We stayed in one of those units about 3 years ago. It was fine for 2. Maybe a little older looking from the outside, but we found it very comfortable. They are across a small parking lot that's maybe 40-50 feet wide, so we just had to walk a few more steps to get to the pool area on the grounds. I understand the rooms in the other buildings are nicer, but I would stay in one of the Hale Kipa rooms again.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 9, 2008)

I don't know about you, but when I stayed in Kahana Falls, I didn't spend much time in the room - I was in Maui so I was out enjoying myself every day, all day.  Just came back to sleep!


----------



## jacknsara (May 10, 2008)

CatLovers said:


> I have been offered a 1-bedroom Hale Kipa unit at Kahana Falls for Presidents Week 2009 (Feb 14 check-in).  I know that these are not as nice as the units in the main building, but it is a high-demand time of the year so I am considering taking it. Anyone have any advice - pro or con?  I'd be grateful for your input as this will be our first time in Maui.



Aloha,
We stayed there on our first actual trade after our first developer purchase (not counting the bonus week which was really first) about nine years ago.
We had a wonderful wonderful time on Maui (other than traffic).  We would never stay in those units again.  Road noise.  Noise coming through walls.  Sleep was a bit of a challenge.  But we had a wondereful time on Maui..   
Jack


----------



## philemer (May 10, 2008)

I believe the Hale Kipa units have no lanai, kind of like a big hotel room.  We would not stay in a condo in HI w/o a lanai.

Floor plan http://www.kahanafalls.com/gallery/floorplans.asp?plan=3


----------



## california-bighorn (May 10, 2008)

The Hale Kipa units are almost completely square and divided into 4 rooms, a living room, kitchen, bedroom and bath. Nothing like a hotel room. They do not have a lanai, but it takes less than a minute to walk to the pool area and waterfalls. Like someone mentioned above, who sits in their room when they are in Paradise.


----------



## CatLovers (May 10, 2008)

*So exactly how bad is the noise?*

For those who have experienced the traffic noise while staying in a Hale Kipa unit, can you give us an idea of how bad it is?  We presently live in a city centre condo on the 3rd floor, at the corner of a reasonably busy intersection, so we are used to city noise.  We've lived here long enough that we mainly sleep through it all; except when those darn motorcycles decide to rev up their engines. that usually wakes us and causes us to mutter nasty things about biker-types.  Do you think this unit will be better, worse, or about the same?  All perspectives greatly appreciated.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 10, 2008)

I didn't notice any street noise when we stayed at Kahana Falls in a Hale Kipa unit and I just asked my wife, who is a little more discerning then me, if she remembers any street noise and she didn't remember any. Now, the Hape Kipa units are toward the back of the resort, so maybe it's quieter there.


----------



## teepeeca (May 10, 2008)

*CatLovers*

You have an e-mail !!!

Tony


----------



## Kona Lovers (May 11, 2008)

It really does depend on how you stay in a place.  If it's just for crashing at night, then the Hale Kipa units should be as good as anything you'd find, for 2 people.  The units in the main resort buildings offer much more living area and lanais.  Any way you look at it, you're in Hawaii!   

Marty


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 12, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> Like someone mentioned above, who sits in their room when they are in Paradise.



This comment always strikes me as funny. To suggest that you go on vacation and are out of your room from sun up to sun down and just go there to sleep is not my idea of a relaxing vacation. My family is as active as you can get, but we still always enjoy some down time in the room, napping or having a meal, and having a nice balcony with a oceanview, or even nice gardenview, I think most would really take advantage of that on a daily basis. 

On my most recent trip to our HHI unit, we started with a nice breakfast on our OF balcony every day. Some friends stayed a few days at the Marriott hotel, no view room, and when they saw our unit, they said exactly what I'm suggesting here, being in HHI was really nice, but having an OV would have made it even more enjoyable. I know for some, views aren't important, but I think most would say they would really prefer a nice view and they would take advantage of it frequently.  

However, if that is the best you think you can do, then I can tell you this, there may not be a better place in the world to be in a standard hotel room, then in Maui. So if you have this great offer and don't think you can do better, I would say jump on it, and start planning for a trip to a location that I think is the best place in the world to be. 

"Maui by the sea, what a glorious place to be". 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## CatLovers (May 12, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to all the TUGgers who responded.  And a special thanks to TUGger _*teepeeca*_ who was at Kahana Falls last week and made arrangements to go view a Hale Kipa unit just so he could give me some first-hand feedback.  I tell you, it's kind and helpful TUGgers who go above and beyond that make the difference on this board!

Anyway, after all the feedback we received, I also made a quick call to the resort and spoke to a very helpful (and candid) staff member, and we decided to accept this trade.  The ground floor units in this building actually have a SMALL lanai facing a MINISCULE garden so there is natural light if we feel that we really need it; but the truth is that we are very very active on our vacations and really do spend every daylight hour away from our unit.

This will be the first week of a 2-week vacation, so hopefully our second week will be in a slightly more upscale unit.


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 26, 2008)

CatLovers said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all the TUGgers who responded.  And a special thanks to TUGger _*teepeeca*_ who was at Kahana Falls last week and made arrangements to go view a Hale Kipa unit just so he could give me some first-hand feedback.  I tell you, it's kind and helpful TUGgers who go above and beyond that make the difference on this board!
> 
> Anyway, after all the feedback we received, I also made a quick call to the resort and spoke to a very helpful (and candid) staff member, and we decided to accept this trade.  The ground floor units in this building actually have a SMALL lanai facing a MINISCULE garden so there is natural light if we feel that we really need it; but the truth is that we are very very active on our vacations and really do spend every daylight hour away from our unit.
> 
> This will be the first week of a 2-week vacation, so hopefully our second week will be in a slightly more upscale unit.


We're here in a Hale Kipa unit now and it's just fine for the two of us. It's compact and wouldn't work for four.  The overall facility is really nice - very appealing grounds and good staff.  A plus is the free ethernet hookup, a welcome relief from the (really) annoying daily internet fees at, apparently, all the Shell properties. 

                 Zach


----------



## Zac495 (Nov 30, 2008)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This comment always strikes me as funny. To suggest that you go on vacation and are out of your room from sun up to sun down and just go there to sleep is not my idea of a relaxing vacation. My family is as active as you can get, but we still always enjoy some down time in the room, napping or having a meal, and having a nice balcony with a oceanview, or even nice gardenview, I think most would really take advantage of that on a daily basis.
> 
> On my most recent trip to our HHI unit, we started with a nice breakfast on our OF balcony every day. Some friends stayed a few days at the Marriott hotel, no view room, and when they saw our unit, they said exactly what I'm suggesting here, being in HHI was really nice, but having an OV would have made it even more enjoyable. I know for some, views aren't important, but I think most would say they would really prefer a nice view and they would take advantage of it frequently.
> 
> ...




I was thinking the same thing, Joe. I AGREE - it's HAWAII and it's not about granite top counters. That said, I LOVE sitting on my balcony in Aruba and drinking coffee and enjoying the view. I'm sure I'll feel the same when I go to Hawaii this summer. Sure, sure - of course there's the pool and the ocean and all the other things- but the room does matter to a degree - and it's very personal.  I hope the OP has a GREAT time!


----------



## eal (Nov 30, 2008)

There is a new review posted of a Kahana Falls Hale Kipa unit


----------

